

HTML5: it goes to ELEVEN - mathias
http://www.slideshare.net/mathiasbynens/html5-it-goes-to-eleven

======
superdavid
The slides note that the new HTML5 doctype works in current browsers. Does it
trigger quirks mode in older browsers (e.g. pre-2010 releases)? If so, that
essentially makes it a lot less usable that the slides would suggest.

~~~
mathias
By ‘current browsers’, I mean all browsers in use = A-grade browsers,
including IE6. See <http://hsivonen.iki.fi/doctype/> and
<http://ejohn.org/blog/html5-doctype/#comment-296891>

The HTML5 spec is written with backwards compatibility in mind, and the
DOCTYPE is one of the examples. HTML5 specs _current_ behavior and
implementations. The DOCTYPE would’ve been different if browsers didn’t
already support it.

I realize a lot of additional info is lost on people who are viewing the
slides but couldn't attend the presentation, and am working on a blog post
with some more explanations.

~~~
mathias
The blog post I talked about is now published and can be found here:
<http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/html5-levels>

